# PAINFUL breasts, letdown feeling, and colostrum w/ neg pg tests?



## Silvercrest79 (Jan 20, 2004)

I don't know if I'm posting this in the right place but here goes....

My left breast is very painful (like don't touch it with ANYTHING) and sensitive. The right one is only tender and sensitive, I have had "letdown" feeling the last couple days and just tonight noticed that I could express colostrum. The last time I could express anything was Feb when the Dr. gave me bcp to regulate my periods. I have not taken bcp since March. I had one round of clomid in April which did not take. In June I had a hip replacement so there was no "bd'g" for about 5 weeks. I had a light period in July. In Aug when I was a week past when AF should have showed up I started testing. I've now taken 6 hpts and 1 blood test and all have been negative. I've had some other early preg symptoms like heartburn, frequent bathroom trips, and being REALLY tired. I am at a loss as to what to think. I'm on vacation right now but I've been playing phone tag with the Dr's office.







:









Any thoughts?


----------



## tashantx (Sep 5, 2007)

I wish I could help. I just wanted to offer you big







.


----------



## Silvercrest79 (Jan 20, 2004)

Thank you!

When I got up this morning there were red streaks going toward my armpit so I went in. It is MASTITIS! Which is the only thing I could think it could be but sheesh I haven't nursed in almost two years!

They gave me Keflex and said to get it rechecked in a week.

Off to warm compresses now.


----------



## smeep (May 12, 2006)

My boobs are whacked too! DS weaned a year ago. I got pg, then lost the baby, so I've had no milk that I've noticed since...until a couple months ago. And I noticed it because I got a milk blister! Never had one before, but I'm about 98% sure that's what it was. I can barely squeeze out the tiniest bit, not even a whole drop worth. It must be colostrum because it's very thick, but it's white. I haven't been pg since I lost DC2.


----------

